# ترانيم فيلم نسر البرية



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*ترانيم فيلم نسر البرية *

ترنيمة صلوا بلا انقطاع 

ترنيمة انا مستهلش 

ترنيمة ابص لتحت 

ترنيمة لان قلبك فى محبة كان سما 

ترنيمة زى النسر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*بحب ترانيم  الفيلم ده اوووى 
حملتهم كلهم 
ميرسى ليك يا جوجو  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*جوجو اول ترنيمة بتاعة صلوا بلا انقطاع 
**هى هى التالتة 
بتاعة ابص لتحت  *​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك ولتعب محبتك ...صلوات هذا القديس تكون معنا ...امين


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2014)

الفيلم ده روعه 
وترانيمه كمان 

ميرسى كتير


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *جوجو اول ترنيمة بتاعة صلوا بلا انقطاع
> **هى هى التالتة
> بتاعة ابص لتحت  *​


*تم التعديل 
شكرا لتنبيهك 
*​


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2014)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> شكرا لك ولتعب محبتك ...صلوات هذا القديس تكون معنا ...امين



العفو على ايه 
اخدنا بركة 
امين ​


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> الفيلم ده روعه
> وترانيمه كمان
> 
> ميرسى كتير


*العفو يا فندم 
نورتينى 
*​


----------

